# Pressing Vinyl on Silk Material



## dorne (Oct 9, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience heatpressing vinyl on silk material? I have someone asking if it's possible.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Search these forums for "silk" .

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t86820.html


----------

